# Rent a Car or Not?



## Brianwl (Feb 26, 2011)

If I come to Portugal for 3 months to get a feel for the country and look around where I might want to live long term should I rent a car for the 3 month period I am there or rely on local/public transport?

I've checked a couple of the agencies recommended in this forum and for 3 months including insurance the cost was about $5000 US. I'd rather not spend that if its not necessary.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It depends on how much you are intending to travel. Personally I would rather buy an old car here and insure it for the duration. You may not get a brand new one but it certainly won't cost you $5k either.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd check more car hire rental companies, theres plenty out there. Summer season as everywhere dearer.
If your visiting different areas, then you need a car.
Rail and Coach between major towns and Cities, good, frequent and cheap, but once you want to visit areas around those points you will hit problems and seriously affect your ability to see anything.
You could organize your trip around major cities as base points use rail or coach move between, then hire locally, difficult to help more without knowing where you want to visit.

Portugal rail site in English
CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)
Coach in Portuguese
Rede Nacional de Expressos


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

It depends when you are coming. If it's between June and October, forget it. It will cost you a fortune. However, we have had a car on rental since October last year and only pay around 275 euros per month which isn't bad at all. We are however giving it back soon and buying one, as we couldn't afford to rent all summer.

If you are here off-season, contact the small Portuguese rental companies directly, the agencies will try to charge holiday rates even if it is for a long term rental.


B


----------



## Edward.Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

it depends , but there are plenty for car rental firms, which offers a lot of deals on car rental so simlply search for best car rental firm and book your rental car according to your budget.


----------

